# Mandolin Slicer



## maxon8

How good / useful are mandoline slicers?. 

From what I understand they are good at cutting fingers!

I am thinking of buying a Borner V-Slicer Mandoline. Are they any good or is a knife better?.

maxon8


----------



## oldschool1982

Yup! Most are good for cutting fingers. 

I've found the mandoline to be the best tool for the more precise cut's. Ie. meaning more precision than shoving things thru an R2D2. Although the big problem is the chariot. It's useless so it's abandoned before even the first cut.
I found investing in a good cut glove (mine is of the chain-mail variety)works wonders and what a finger tip saver. Although you can see where I hit the blade after a while, it's worth it.


----------



## mikelm

Mandolines are nice when you need a whole lot of uniform slices. Otherwise, not so useful.

I have a Bron fancy French one and don't use it all that often- I'm not a production cook - but when you really need a bunch of slices, it's great to have. I have a whole bunch of cooking and woodworking tools which I have justified with that argument. 

My wife continues to buy this excuse, as long as a: I do a lot of the cooking and b: I make furniture for the house. We're pretty well furnitured-up in the condo now, and I don't know how much longer I can get away with that part of the deal. I'll just have to keep cooking.

I, too got a cut-resistant glove to lower my own anxiety about using the Bron. I'm not sure it would do much good on the table saw. 

Mike


----------



## jannie

I keep looking at those but when I do, I remember the times I've cut myself with my nice razor sharp chef's knife and say forget it, I don't need any more methods to shorten my fingers. 

Actually it's only two really bad times, the first cost me $1,000 at emergency and the second I fixed myself, they were so innocent but soooo darn bloody. 

I've almost purchased a mandoline several times but frankly enjoy doing the knife work...on the food that is. 

Jannie


----------



## suzanne

I've got a big fancy metal Bron that I never use -- too much trouble to set up and clean. I also have a cheapo plastic Benriner (two, in fact) that I use a lot, when I want perfectly even slices or julienne. And it's a lot faster than doing it with a knife (one of my downfalls at restaurants was speed -- just don't have it ).

With practice, one doesn't get the personal cuts, just the uniform ingredient ones. :lol:


----------



## kyheirloomer

Because the need for speed isn't the same at home as it is in a professional kitchen, there's no excuse for an at-home cook to cut themself with a mandoline. At least, not once you learn how it's supposed to be used.

I use mine, on average, two or three times a week, and haven't had a serious cut yet. I'm sure, however, if I were working in a commercial kitchen I would have.


----------



## shroomgirl

I've got two sitting.....waiting.......the waffle cut is the oooo aaaa that enticed me to purchase the first, the second was $5 at a yard sale.

Slicers and mandalines, great respect and yes fear........


----------



## lentil

I, too, have the cheap plastic one that i bought at WS- $20 or so, and I love it. wish I had one at home, but since I do so little cooking there, it would be a waste of money. It saves money at work though, by cutting everything so precisely. A kid who works here cut himself on it and now won't even look at it. He warns everyone who touches it to be careful. PS it wasn't even a bad cut- you'd think he'd lost a finger....good kid, though. I'll keep him around and use the mandaline myself.


----------



## mannlicher

I use a large Braun mandolin. I probably pull it out of the cabinet two or three times a week. Even with just cooking for my wife and myself, I find it an exellent tool. Clean up is quick and easy, and I just let it air dry.


----------



## mikelm

I'm suprised, Suzanne, about your cleaning hesitation with the Bron. I don't use it for meat, (I wonder if you _can_ use it for meat) and for the various veggies, since I instituted my policy of "no cutting edges in the dishwasher," I just rinse the bejeezus out of it and let it air-dry. I find that with careful squirting with the spray feature of the kitchen faucet - immediately after using it - I can get it pretty clean.

I really like the waffle cut for the rare times I make fried potatoes.

Mike


----------



## crema

Just watch what you are doing, and don't try to go too fast and you will be fine.


----------



## suzanne

It's been years since I cut myself on the mandoline. As others have said, respect is all. That, and not trying to go to fast cutting that last little piece of carrot or whatever.

Since I often don't start any of dinner prep until less than 1 hour before serving time, I do need speed. :blush:

Mike -- no spray on my sink.  Waffle-cut potatoes would be the only reason I would use the Bron, except that husband Paul is scared of fried foods. :crazy:


----------



## mudbug

They are absolutely useful. All you have to do is cut yourself once and you've learned never to do it again, learn to use the guard. Like Suzanne, I recommend the Benriner which is well made with a variety of blades though I don't perceive it as the "cheapo" brand, not like the white generic type sold at discount stores. The Benriner can sell for $20 - $60 depending on your source. It's been quite a few years since I've seen it for $20. I use it for tomatillos, onions, carrots, then I need to get a lot done in a short amount of time. I also have a stainless steel mandoline that has a double sided blade which will make lightening quick work of potatoes.


----------



## sweetchips

I have a $20 workhorse that I use daily. In fact, I use it so much, it's always on the counter. But I dehydrate a lot of my garden veggies and make soup quite often so it's very useful. I have never cut myself. When it starts getting close, I use something to push it through. Get one of the ones at Target or Walmart. You won't regret it if you cook a lot.

Shari in MS


----------



## cakesbysarah

I love my mandoline! Mine has a julienne, a waffle cut, a grater, and 2 different sizes of slices. It's the El Cheapo Deluxe from Wal-mart, and I've only cut myself once on it -- when my 3-year-old snuck up on me and scared the bejeezus out of me while cutting potatoes. Best kitchen tool I ever bought!


----------



## adamm

I just got one of the cheaper beriner(or somthing like that) mandoline. It works good for slicing but i would rather juline with a knife i have more control. Have yet to cut my self on a mandoline, i guess i dont use them enough though.


----------



## leethequeen

I found that using a pot holder and the palm of my hand rather than fingers as you get closer to the end prevents cuts.


----------



## chef_matt

You can also use a knife glove the ones that have kevlar sewn into the nylon i do believe. they work great for knives and some companies use them as protection for cuts using the slicer and knives.


----------



## mannlicher

my Bron sits in a kitchen cabinet, and I use it all the time. I find that it makes precise, consistent cuts. The mandolin cleans easily, quickly, and goes right back in the cabinet. 
The blades can be replaced, but they sharpen easily enough, so I just touch mine up from time to time.
I would not be without the Bron.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

I am starting to use my hand-me-down probably bought at a tupperware party mandolin like 2x a week......problem with it is it's adjust-ability when it comes to how thick or thin you want slices...only has 2 settings and the thinnest isn't thin enough for me.....so I have to kinda "shim" it with something to get it thin enough, but then the thickness isnt really "uniform" as the pressure from my hand-tends to make it go from thicker to thinner. 

i seem to be using it a lot for potatoes......first to make potato pancakes (or pommes palliason) I do REALLy thin slices, then juillien myself the rest by hand into thinner than match sticks...

yesterday i used it to make really thin/long slices of baking potato to make "potato raviolis" yesterday is when I really would have liked to have a better adjustable, more rugged mandolin. 

I only took of a finger pad once....


----------



## bluesmkr63

Maxon:

A mandoline is like anything else you purchase for your kitchen you can spend the money and buy a good quality Mandoline or save a little bit and go with a brand that is less expensive. I use a Bron in my kitchen because its the best, can be sharpened by a professional, and I'll never ever have to replace it as long as I take care of it or it isnt stolen. That said The Bron is perfect for repeated Mechanical cuts like julienne, brunoise, alumette, or batonette. can be tedious cuts to make and if you are serving a high volume of vegi's a Mandoline is the way to go. 

So Good luck with that.

Jame L ,


----------

